# cotation en bourse



## sgaha2000

Would you go for "listing on the stock exchange" or "quotation" of a company?
thx


----------



## toulgore

Yes, it look good.


----------



## sgaha2000

Which one?


----------



## toulgore

Harrap's says it's quotation.
Wordreference is not exhaustive, it's good to have a dictionnary fr-en like harrap's.


----------



## pepperfire

It's a stock quote.

Listing on the exchange is what the company does the first day they start to trade.


----------



## sgaha2000

Pouvez vous m'aider à comprendre cette phrase SVP, je bloque là!

*La cotation du groupe en Bourse en 1998 a** confirmé son indépendance en insistant sur les vertus d’une gestion rigoureuse et la nécessité d’une stratégie à long terme.*

 
  Ce que je n'ai pas compris c'est: en quoi la cotation en bourse a confirmé l'indépendance de cette société et aussi je ne comprends pas le lien entre les deux phrases. Ce qui me pose la difficulté du temps, est ce que j'utilise le past simple or the present perfect  (Confirmed or has confirmed?)


Merci de votre aide


----------



## pepperfire

The 1998 Exchange listing of the company confirmed its independance...

Edited to add: or listing on the ____ Exchange... naming the exchange.


----------



## sgaha2000

Thank you Pepperfire, I think I understood it now. What confused me was "en insistant". The company's independence was achieved through a rigorous management ..Etc and that led to its exchange listing, am I right?


----------



## pepperfire

sgaha2000 said:


> Pouvez vous m'aider à comprendre cette phrase SVP, je bloque là!
> 
> *La cotation du groupe en Bourse en 1998 a** confirmé son indépendance en insistant sur les vertus d’une gestion rigoureuse et la nécessité d’une stratégie à long terme.*
> 
> 
> Ce que je n'ai pas compris c'est: en quoi la cotation en bourse a confirmé l'indépendance de cette société et aussi je ne comprends pas le lien entre les deux phrases. Ce qui me pose la difficulté du temps, est ce que j'utilise le past simple or the present perfect  (Confirmed or has confirmed?)
> 
> 
> Merci de votre aide



confirmed


----------



## toulgore

Les propositions ont un lien, ce n'est pas n'importe quel groupe qui est côté en bourse.

Après, j'utiliserais le passé simple puisque l'action est passée et qu'il n'y a pas de liens avec le présent.
D'où est-ce que cette phrase vient?


----------



## sgaha2000

Elle est issue d'un Rapport d'activité de l'entreprise en question.


----------



## pepperfire

sgaha2000 said:


> Thank you Pepperfire, I think I understood it now. What confused me was "en insistant". The company's independence was achieved through a rigorous management ..Etc and that led to its exchange listing, am I right?



I'm not certain whether the rigorous management requirements LED TO the listing or were established BECAUSE OF the listing.

Ce n'est pas claire sans avoir le restant du paragraphe.


----------



## sgaha2000

Here is all the paragraph:


Issu de la fusion de deux entreprises XXX and XXX, XXXXX a su maintenir son indépendance grâce à une structure financière stable. 
Sa santé financière et son énergie lui permettent de mener sa politique de croissance dans de bonnes conditions de pérennité et de rentabilité.
La cotation du groupe en Bourse en 1998 a confirmé son indépendance en insistant sur les vertus d’une gestion rigoureuse et la nécessité d’une stratégie à long terme.


----------



## sgaha2000

Honestly I think that the sentence "en insistant sur les vertus..." could have been written in a better way to make it more understandable, don't you think?


----------



## pepperfire

Il m'est toujours difficile de comprendre si la gestion est insisté AVANT le listing au bourse ou à cause de... c'est probablement ma faute en manquant du vocabulaire francais.


----------



## pepperfire

sgaha2000 said:


> Honestly I think that the sentence "en insistant sur les vertus..." could have been written in a better way to make it more understandable, don't you think?



Je crois que oui... je ne sais pas si un natif francais comprendra la différence subtile, mais moi, je ne le vois pas.

Je comprends bien que d'avoir insister sur ces vertus est DU au listing, mais est-ce que ca a paru avant ou après... je ne l'ignores.


----------



## sgaha2000

Je pense que le listing était plus dû à sa gestion rigoureuse et son indépendance qui a été confirmé par le listing justement. Donc le listing était une conséquence?
Des natifs Français dans la salle?


----------



## toulgore

Moi je suis natif français, en insistant sur les vertus me choque un peu.
Grammaticalement, c'est juste mais je n'utiliserai pas ce mot.
I don't like the french sentence:
"La cotation du groupe en Bourse en 1998 a confirmé son indépendance en insistant sur les vertus d’une gestion rigoureuse et la nécessité d’une stratégie à long terme."

I prefer that:
"La cotation du groupe en bourse en 1998 a confirmé son indépendance insistant sur la nécessité d'une gestion rigoureuse et d'une stratégie à long terme".
It's more beautiful and correct.


----------



## pepperfire

toulgore said:


> Moi je suis natif français, en insistant sur les vertus me choque un peu.
> Grammaticalement, c'est juste mais je n'utiliserai pas ce mot.
> I don't like the french sentence:
> "La cotation du groupe en Bourse en 1998 a confirmé son indépendance en insistant sur les vertus d’une gestion rigoureuse et la nécessité d’une stratégie à long terme."
> 
> I prefer that:
> "La cotation du groupe en bourse en 1998 a confirmé son indépendance insistant sur la nécessité d'une gestion rigoureuse et d'une stratégie à long terme".
> It's more beautiful and correct.



Pourriez-vous nous dire, ci l'insistence et du au listing ou a cause du listing?


----------



## sgaha2000

Je suis d'accord avec toi Toulgore, et c'est ce qui a poussé à la confusion je pense ce "en insistant". Insistant donnerait plus de sens à la phrase (leur cotation en bourse a montré quelque part qu' une gestion rigoureuse est nécessaire et qu'une stratégie à portée lointaine pouvait porter ses fruits et aboutir à une cotation en bourse, ai-je bien compris la phrase SVP?


----------



## sgaha2000

This is how I translated it. Comments are welcome:

"The 1998 Exchange listing of the company confirmed its independence underlining the benefits of a rigorous management and the necessity of a long term strategy"


----------



## istanza

sgaha2000 said:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi Toulgore, et c'est ce qui a poussé à la confusion je pense ce "en insistant". Insistant donnerait plus de sens à la phrase (leur cotation en bourse a montré quelque part qu' une gestion rigoureuse est nécessaire et qu'une stratégie à portée lointaine pouvait porter ses fruits et aboutir à une cotation en bourse, ai-je bien compris la phrase SVP?



Oui tu as bien compris la phrase. C'est du blabla corporatif mal écrit (phrases inutilement compliquées pour jeter de la poudre aux yeux), mais c'est pas mal ce qu'on veut sous-entendre.


----------



## sgaha2000

Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord! c'est vraiment mal écrit. Merci Istanza


----------



## pepperfire

sgaha2000 said:


> This is how I translated it. Comments are welcome:
> 
> "The 1998 Exchange listing of the company confirmed its independence underlining the benefits of a rigorous management and the necessity of a long term strategy"



This is REALLY well said!


----------



## sgaha2000

Thank you Pepperfire! And thanks again for ur help!
Have a good evening


----------



## toulgore

Moi ce que j'avais compris en me premier, c'est que de manière implicite l'entreprise grâce à la vente d'actions a pu accumuler du capital (c'est le but de la vente des actions par une entreprise, financer son capital) mais par contre comme le souligne le texte, la cotation nécessite une gestion rigoureuse et une stratégie à long terme notamment pour satisfaire les actionnaires et ensuite s'imposer sur le marché.

Mais en lisant l'interprétation de sgaha2000, je me suis aperçu que c'est lui qui avait raison.





> eur cotation en bourse a montré quelque part qu' une gestion rigoureuse est nécessaire et qu'une stratégie à portée lointaine pouvait porter ses fruits et aboutir à une cotation en bourse


Donc la phrase en Français correct donnerait ça:
*La cotation du groupe en Bourse en 1998 a** confirmé son indépendance et a montré pour l'entreprise les vertus d’une gestion rigoureuse et la nécessité d’une stratégie à long terme.

*Une gestion rigoureuse a permis à l'entreprise d'être côté en bourse mais par contre, elle doit trouver une stratégie à long terme pour répondre aux besoin des actionnaires et développer ses activités.*
*


----------



## sgaha2000

Comme quoi Toulgore notre compréhension peut ne tenir qu'à un fil n'est ce pas?
Et au fait t'aurais du dire que c'était "elle" qui avait raison c'est intéressant que ta première réaction était "c'était lui qui avait raison" )))) 
Très bonne soirée et contente qu'on ait pu élucider ce mystère!


----------



## toulgore

Excuse-moi, tu es libre alors?
Je voulais te dire que tu parles très bien français en tout cas ^^


----------



## sgaha2000

Another assumption? just because my native language is Arabic I couldn't be profficient in other languages?  je plaisante biensur Toulgore. Merci beaucoup pour le compliment en tous cas ça me flatte. Désolée je ne suis pas libre pour répondre à ta question.
je serai contente de te donner une autre colle sur le forum 
Encore merci de ton aide


----------



## toulgore

Ne t'inquiète pas, je plaisantais aussi (par contre je pense vraiment que tu parles très bien français)


----------



## sgaha2000

Ah tu plaisantais? dommage 
Merci encore!
Bonne journée


----------

